# Minimal amount of deca for joint relief (<100mg)



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm wondering if anyone here has experience using a really, really low dosage of deca or npp while on a blast or cruise to get the joint pain relief without getting the nandrolone bloat?

I have read on other forums of guys running 100mg and it works for some, but I'm talking as low as 30mg.

Anyone done this? If so, how low were you able to go?

And here's a quote I found somewhere else which offers the best explanation I have found on why deca works for joint pains which also suggests 50mg may work for some:



> I run 150 weekly. Depends on your needs. Some folks can get away with less. It's really about the molecular weight of hyaluronate in synovial fluid (Fluid in joints). That's what nandrolone does, it modifies the molecular weight, making it heavier, in turn your synovial fluid is thicker and makes for easier gliding. Hence soothing the joints. So for some, 50mg weekly could be enough modification. But I recommend no less than 100 and no more than 200 weekly.


Thanks


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

I will be interested to see responses to this , never done deca or similar compounds but I'm crippled with this tennis elbow and I would love to see if there is sup aas that could help !!

Although as far as I can tell it's not a joint problem I have ..


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

I have both joint pain and tendon issues. When I ran NPP last year my knee/elbow pain went away quite quickly. It felt amazing. But that was around 200mg/week which made me quite watery and ugly.

The tendon pains persisted, however.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm a big fan of deca but I've never noted any additional joint relief whilst using it tbh. Having said that, I don't suffer from any bloat whilst on deca either, and have used it successfully during many cuts over the years...


----------



## varman (Jan 12, 2014)

SK50 said:


> I'm wondering if anyone here has experience using a really, really low dosage of deca or npp while on a blast or cruise to get the joint pain relief without getting the nandrolone bloat?
> 
> I have read on other forums of guys running 100mg and it works for some, but I'm talking as low as 30mg.
> 
> ...


its so weird u made this thread. i was thinking this exact thing when i woke up. my elbows r taking a beating on this blast.

i read a study from bill roberts where ppl in the usa got deca on private medical insurance for knee replacements.

they had 50 ppl on placebo and 50 on 100mg deca pw. the non placebo group recovered knee mobility quicker and theyre knees were much stronger (they did a strength test between the two groups after 6months.

im going to wait til my next blast and add in 50-100 pw.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

SK50 said:


> I have both joint pain and tendon issues. When I ran NPP last year my knee/elbow pain went away quite quickly. It felt amazing. But that was around 200mg/week which made me quite watery and ugly.
> 
> The tendon pains persisted, however.


i have run deca at 300mg up and it works great on joints,but never any lower would be really interested to see if it works at that level.only thing is as my cycle finished the old pain returns.go for it and let us know how you get on


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

varman said:


> its so weird u made this thread. i was thinking this exact thing when i woke up. my elbows r taking a beating on this blast.
> 
> i read a study from bill roberts where ppl in the usa got deca on private medical insurance for knee replacements.
> 
> ...


Thanks.. interesting. I'm going to try find that study unless you have the link?

I am starting to think 50mg ew could be the magic number to try it...


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

SK50 said:


> Thanks.. interesting. I'm going to try find that study unless you have the link?
> 
> I am starting to think 50mg ew could be the magic number to try it...


hi just done a bit of research and seems like ppl on trt run deca at half their test dose,eg 100mg test 50mg deca and it seems to work.


----------



## varman (Jan 12, 2014)

SK50 said:


> Thanks.. interesting. I'm going to try find that study unless you have the link?
> 
> I am starting to think 50mg ew could be the magic number to try it...


sorry mate its was in a bill roberts article from 2011. it would take me ages to find lol.

the only issue with running 50-100 a week is if u have a vial of 3gs then it would take almost a yr to use and i read u should finish a vial within 3 months of opening for sterility.

i know id use a low dose then blast the last 2gs instead of throwing it lol.


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

varman said:


> sorry mate its was in a bill roberts article from 2011. it would take me ages to find lol.
> 
> the only issue with running 50-100 a week is if u have a vial of 3gs then it would take almost a yr to use and i read u should finish a vial within 3 months of opening for sterility.
> 
> i know id use a low dose then blast the last 2gs instead of throwing it lol.


if it does work at that low dosage i dont think that throwing the rest of it its a big deal !! at least not for me !


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

SK50 said:


> Thanks.. interesting. I'm going to try find that study unless you have the link?
> 
> I am starting to think 50mg ew could be the magic number to try it...


tell us how it goes !! iam very interested in this aswell !


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

varman said:


> sorry mate its was in a bill roberts article from 2011. it would take me ages to find lol.
> 
> the only issue with running 50-100 a week is if u have a vial of 3gs then it would take almost a yr to use and i read u should finish a vial within 3 months of opening for sterility.
> 
> i know id use a low dose then blast the last 2gs instead of throwing it lol.


Perhaps this is the study...

http://www.josr-online.com/content/5/1/93

They used 50mg

The study looks a little underpowered though with only 10 patients.

But anyway, 50 it is for me. I'll see how it goes when I start my blast and try to remember to update this thread when I get going.

Meanwhile, if anyone else has actually tried this before please let us know!


----------



## varman (Jan 12, 2014)

SK50 said:


> Perhaps this is the study...
> 
> http://www.josr-online.com/content/5/1/93
> 
> ...


i dont know if that is the study i remember but def interesting. do u need to pin deca weekly or could u get away with bi weekly?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I was on 300mg a week and got no pain relief,however when I doubled the dose I was pain free until I stopped.I wonder if the low doses were tested on lifters with damaged rotator cuff's and tendons ?


----------



## varman (Jan 12, 2014)

gearchange said:


> I was on 300mg a week and got no pain relief,however when I doubled the dose I was pain free until I stopped.I wonder if the low doses were tested on lifters with damaged rotator cuff's and tendons ?


good point. its still worth giving a go tho, it may not help existing issues much but do u think it may give some protection to further damage with its increase in fluid and anti imflamatory response?

i was playing with the pct calculator and you achieve blood levels of 300mg with 250mg shot e3weeks. dont know how accurate that thing is but ill def be using low deca nxt bulk.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

gearchange said:


> I was on 300mg a week and got no pain relief,however when I doubled the dose I was pain free until I stopped.I wonder if the low doses were tested on lifters with damaged rotator cuff's and tendons ?


Interesting. Thanks. I have heard quite a few people saying they needed quite a lot of deca to get any joint pain relief (if any).

I am pretty sure it was the 200mg NPP that really helped me last year. It was the first time in ages I could bench pain free.

I can only find a few bodybuilders out there on forums who say they got pain relief from 50 - 100mg deca, so all of this could be far fetched.

But I think it's worth a try.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

varman said:


> good point. its still worth giving a go tho, it may not help existing issues much but do u think it may give some protection to further damage with its increase in fluid and anti imflamatory response?
> 
> i was playing with the pct calculator and you achieve blood levels of 300mg with 250mg shot e3weeks. dont know how accurate that thing is but ill def be using low deca nxt bulk.


I do think it helps protect against further damage,I have a shoulder injury that I work around most of the time and am able to forget about when using decca at 600mg a week.I must say that I do get a fair bit of water retention on that dose as opposed to 300mg,which I think is the reason It takes away the pain.

I am not gyno prone so I can get away with it,others may have an issue.


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

SK50 said:


> Interesting. Thanks. I have heard quite a few people saying they needed quite a lot of deca to get any joint pain relief (if any).
> 
> I am pretty sure it was the 200mg NPP that really helped me last year. It was the first time in ages I could bench pain free.
> 
> ...


Mate did u end up trying this? my joints have taken a beating. want to do test only cycles going forward but 50mg a week of deca sounds good to sooth the joint pain on the heavy lifting days?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Deca does really help my joints/tendons,but I do seem to suffer alot with them.

Never run really low doses to see what I can get away with though (least I've used is 100NPP/300 Nan Dec)


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

thanks for the input, me tendons and joint are becoming more sore the stronger i am getting. dont really wana do deca as a cylce, but if a tiny amount can keep the joints at bay im all for it.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Super $ingh said:


> Mate did u end up trying this? my joints have taken a beating. want to do test only cycles going forward but 50mg a week of deca sounds good to sooth the joint pain on the heavy lifting days?


Yeah I did try it, but I had too much other **** in the mix to get a real read on it.

But, literally last week I started a 100mg Test / 50mg NPP cruise. I am in a lot of pain currently from competing too much in 2014 (pl). Give me a few weeks and remind me to report back if you want an update.


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

SK50 said:


> Yeah I did try it, but I had too much other **** in the mix to get a real read on it.
> 
> But, literally last week I started a 100mg Test / 50mg NPP cruise. I am in a lot of pain currently from competing too much in 2014 (pl). Give me a few weeks and remind me to report back if you want an update.


Hey bruv...any news on this?


----------



## Leetflex (Jan 9, 2014)

SK50 said:


> I'm wondering if anyone here has experience using a really, really low dosage of deca or npp while on a blast or cruise to get the joint pain relief without getting the nandrolone bloat?
> 
> I have read on other forums of guys running 100mg and it works for some, but I'm talking as low as 30mg.
> 
> ...


I've been thinking of running deca at 200mg/week myself but this is what puts me off deca:

Nandrolone eleven times more damaging to blood vessels than testosterone

View attachment 165668


"The more an anabolic steroid reduces growth of blood vessel cells, the more dangerous the anabolic steroid is for the heart and blood vessels. Nandrolone is much more damaging than testosterone, as the figure above shows."


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Mingster said:


> I'm a big fan of deca but I've never noted any additional joint relief whilst using it tbh. Having said that, I don't suffer from any bloat whilst on deca either, and have used it successfully during many cuts over the years...


Deca will give u relive for some time but it will come back

Hgh is the only cure in my opinion

I can also try anavar +test up to 180 a week to lubricate your joints


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Leetflex said:


> I've been thinking of running deca at 200mg/week myself but this is what puts me off deca:
> 
> Nandrolone eleven times more damaging to blood vessels than testosterone
> 
> ...


Even if this is the case surely a tiny amount of deca wouldn't cause an issue as long as it's cycled?


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

there is only 3mg difference for nandrolone pp and decanoate in active ester weights per 100mg AFAIK (63+67mg) , so it would be easy to use the faster acting ester to find the lowest dosage needed for yourself then work out the dosage of the decanoate ester so you dont have to keep pinning (imo for such a low dosage the difference is small enough not to bother working out- just swap over) , the shorter ester just lets you find what you need quicker.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

xpower said:


> Deca does really help my joints/tendons,but I do seem to suffer alot with them.
> 
> Never run really low doses to see what I can get away with though (least I've used is 100NPP/300 Nan Dec)


Im running 300 atm bloat is noticable,but joints feel alot better,im going to start jabbing

It every 10 days soon...found npp much better for joint pain though in the past..


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Super $ingh said:


> Hey bruv...any news on this?


Unfortunately not. I decided to come off steroids for a while instead of cruise. 100 test + 50 deca was hardly any better than natural and I didn't run it long enough to detect any joint pain benefit.


----------

